# Suche gutes Spiel für Xbox One: Diese Top-Games solltet ihr nicht verpassen (Stand: Juni 2015)



## David Martin (8. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Suche gutes Spiel für Xbox One: Diese Top-Games solltet ihr nicht verpassen (Stand: Juni 2015)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Suche gutes Spiel für Xbox One: Diese Top-Games solltet ihr nicht verpassen (Stand: Juni 2015)


----------



## linktheminstrel (8. Juni 2015)

ich würde noch killer instinct dazunehmen. ist wirklich ein gelungnes fightspiel. die situation ist aber dieselbe wie bei der ps4. es gibt einfach viel zu wenig exklusives, was den kauf rechtfertigen würde. ryse erwies sich wie the order auf ps4 als eher mäßige spielkost und als grafikblender. 
die zukunft sieht etwas rosiger wie bei sony aus, weiil halt ms viel geld in exklusivität steckt, die ja aber wahrscheinlich auch nur temporär ist. zudem sind spiele wie kongdom hearts, mgs und ff keine ps-exklusivtitel mehr...

ich bin mal gespannt, was die e3 so mit sich bringt.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte die Liste ja eher zumindest auf die Titel begrenzt, die es nicht auf der PS4 gibt. Dead Rising hat noch wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht und auch Ryse und Zoo Tycoon machen kurzweilig wirlklich Spaß, sind aber zurecht keine Top Games.


----------



## linktheminstrel (8. Juni 2015)

dann hätten sich gewisse leute wieder aufgeregt, dass diese spiele zwar in der ps4-liste vorhanden sind, hier aber fehlen


----------



## Pemphigus (8. Juni 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Liste ja eher zumindest auf die Titel begrenzt, die es nicht auf der PS4 gibt. XXXXXXX hat noch wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht und auch Ryse und Zoo Tycoon machen kurzweilig wirlklich Spaß, sind aber zurecht keine Top Games.



Dieses indizierte "Zombie-Spiel Teil 3" ist mit das beste was ich bisher auf der X1 gespielt habe. Dragon Age schaue ich mir heute an.
Aber wenn man schon da Multis mit in die Liste nimmt, dann bitte Cod raus (BF auch gleich raus) und Garden Warfare rein.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Juni 2015)

Pemphigus schrieb:


> Dieses indiziertebeschlagnahmte "Zombie-Spiel Teil 3" ist mit das beste was ich bisher auf der X1 gespielt habe.



kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2015)

Zoo Tycoon ein PC Spiel von 2001 das für die Xbox One portiert wurde ^^

Der Xbox One geht es derzeit so wie der PS3 damals die werden sich wenn sie aus ihren Fehler gelernt haben mit der Next Gen der Konsolen erholt haben


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Zoo Tycoon ein PC Spiel von 2001 das für die Xbox One portiert wurde ^^


das One-Spiel ist ein Reboot, aber ein schlechter, in allen Belangen (außer der Grafik vielleicht)


----------



## lurchie85 (8. Juni 2015)

mir fehlt da eindeutig Sunset Overdrive in der Liste... 

Von seiten der Exclusives  die bisher erschienen sind eigentlich ein must have Titel. Indizierte Titel dürfen hier ja nicht erwähnt werden aber es ist auch ein sehr gelungenes Spiel des Zombie Schnetzel Genres. 

Ori and the blind forest ist genauso ein hochkarätiges Spiel, wenn es auch eher in die Indie-Ecke gedrängt wird. Jahre her das ich so ein geniales Spiel dieses Genres gesehen habe. Da kann der Rest der Indie-Ecke sich mit seinen 1000 2D Sidescrollern mal umschauen wie das geht.


----------



## MadFox80 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich weiss, es kommt erst heute raus (9/6/15), aber ESO kann man auch schon mal auf die Juni-Liste packen.
Auf PC war es schon wirklich toll.

Bzgl. Dead Rising 3: dieses Spiel gebe ich nicht mehr her


----------



## linktheminstrel (8. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Zoo Tycoon ein PC Spiel von 2001 das für die Xbox One portiert wurde ^^
> 
> Der Xbox One geht es derzeit so wie der PS3 damals die werden sich wenn sie aus ihren Fehler gelernt haben mit der Next Gen der Konsolen erholt haben



naja, ms hat ja massiv scheiße mit deer enthüllung der xbox one gebaut und bei der e3 sämtliche karten in die hände von sony gespielt, sodass die nur noch sagen mussten: bei uns gibt's den scheiß nicht und damit ms gewaltig in den hintern getreten haben...
bei der ps3 war es ja die schwindelei mit dem grafik in echtzeit, was aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm war wie den spielern die kontobindung bei den games aufzuzwingen.
jetzt probirt man mittels exklusivdeals den schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das One-Spiel ist ein Reboot, aber ein schlechter, in allen Belangen (außer der Grafik vielleicht)



ja, das war so ein Titel wo ich ein wenig sauer war, dass man es nicht auf den PC bringt
bis ich ein LP gesehen habe 
ein Gigantisches Feld, das man nicht voll nutzen kann und kein Terraforming bzw. alles Flach ist
Da hat man so viel Potenzial liegen lassen und nur ein schlechtes Kinderspiel gebaut anstatt ein gutes Kinderspiel zu machen oder gleich am besten alle Leute abzuholen


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich Schade, dass die x1 so sehr floppt, wenigstens außerhalb der USA und GB. Die 360 war (ist) eine sehr gute Konsole auf der ich sehr gerne gespielt habe. Und auch die x1 hat Potenzial, die aber durch vermurkstes marketing und durch ein zu schmales Angebot an guten Spielen leidet. Mit den exklusivtiteln wäre es nicht mal so schlimm, hatte die 360 auch wenig, dann aber halt kracher wie halo3 und gears of war. Das fehlt der x1 bisher einfach.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. September 2015)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> mir fehlt da eindeutig Sunset Overdrive in der Liste...


Wäre auch bisher das einzige, das mich interessiert. Sieht nach nem spassigen Infamous-Klon aus.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (12. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wäre auch bisher das einzige, das mich interessiert. Sieht nach nem spassigen Infamous-Klon aus.



Die liegen nur 6 Monate auseinander, da kann man wohl kaum von Klon sprechen. Sunset Overdrive würde ich eher als Mischung aus Saints Row, Prototype und Tony Hawk bezeichnen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. September 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Die liegen nur 6 Monate auseinander, da kann man wohl kaum von Klon sprechen.


Mit Infamous meinte ich nicht unbedingt zwangsläufig den dritten Teil.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (12. September 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mit Infamous meinte ich nicht unbedingt zwangsläufig den dritten Teil.



Spiel es einfach mal, bis auf open world, den Möchtegern coolen Protagonisten und Parkour Elemente sehe ich da nicht viele Parallelen und die gibt es noch in zig anderen Spielen.


----------

